# Toro 724 Snowblower: Reverse issues



## davbell22602

Forward gears work fine but when in reverse it move really slow. Belts are fine. Thinking maybe the rubber drive disc could be the issue but has rubber left on it just point to it. Meaning it flatten out. Does anybody have a service and parts manual to this also.


----------



## bwdbrn1

There's a couple of different ways you can look up part numbers for Toro parts through Toro's web site. I like them because the information is right from the manufacturer. Partstree.com is usually pretty darn good too.

This one will lead you to a list showing the different serial number ranges for a particular model number, but you do have to have the specific model number first.
Find Genuine Toro Parts

This one allows you to search a little broader by using the 724 designation, then you look to find the type of equipment, model, and serial number range you need.
https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro&lang=us_en

I looked for 724 on that second one, and there's quite a few different models that carry the 724 name.

There may be a downloadable pdf version of an owner's manual available online through Toro. If not, they'll offer one for sale.

Better yet, maybe somebody here will have a pdf or copy to share. Hopefully you'll have the same luck with this one you did with your Snow Flite.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

he'll need the model number to look up parts on the toro site. when i look up stuff for my 826 i put the model number in, 38150 and that gets me to the page where you can break it down by serial number and year


----------



## davbell22602

I'm wondering if the reverse issue is normal. Its that slow for safety reasons so someone doesnt run themselves over when in reverse.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

davbell22602 said:


> I'm wondering if the reverse issue is normal. Its that slow for safety reasons so someone doesnt run themselves over when in reverse.


 one of the two stage guys should be able to answer this question as i haven't had the chance to use the 826 and the few times i have used the craftsman i never used reverse


----------



## Shryp

All snowblowers have a slow reverse. It is possible though that the friction disc needs adjusted. If you put yours in neutral and try to go does it stay still or does it creep forward? If it creeps forward the adjustments are off and that is slowing your reverse down. If it creeps backwards then the adjustments are off, but in a good way and that is the best you are going to get. Of course, all this assumes yours has a friction disc and not a gear drive transmission.


----------



## davbell22602

Shryp said:


> All snowblowers have a slow reverse. It is possible though that the friction disc needs adjusted. If you put yours in neutral and try to go does it stay still or does it creep forward? If it creeps forward the adjustments are off and that is slowing your reverse down. If it creeps backwards then the adjustments are off, but in a good way and that is the best you are going to get. Of course, all this assumes yours has a friction disc and not a gear drive transmission.


Its a friction disc. Its creeps in the direction of the last gear used. If a forward gear was used it creeps forward. If the reverse gear was the last used then creeps backwards. Thats what it goes when idling. It wont creep on cold start after been sitting. It only creeps when the gears are being used.


----------



## davbell22602

Anybody


----------



## bwdbrn1

Without actually looking at it, I'd have to guess that the mechanism that pulls the friction disc back away from the driven disc isn't adjusted properly, or there's a spring that's supposed to be pulling it away and it isn't strong enough to do it's job in pulling it back. Since it's creeping, there's still contact between the two surfaces when there shouldn't be.


----------



## td5771

check all the bushings the friction disc carrier rides on. You may have to "unload" (get the tension off) it to get a good feel if there is any play. the bushing on the carrier on the side the wheel is on while going forward maybe be ok but when its on the other side for reverse there maybe play in that bushing so its not getting full pressure against the disc.

I believe you can adjust the friction wheel to go faster in reverse if everything is ok but it would technically be out of adjustment and you would lose reverse and possibly first gear. but 2nd gear would act like your old first gear. hope that came across the way I meant it.


----------

